
Show HN: Mongo DB management and GUI, built using Electron - timofficer
http://mongotron.io/
======
virmundi
Damn it! Someone make a manager called Sheriff Bart. Mongo loves Sheriff Bart.

------
whorleater
Huh, the darwin build triggers Chrome's built in malicious file protection.

~~~
gmmeyer
OSX doesn't even let me open it.

~~~
pbreit
ctrl-double-click or ctrl-right-click > open

~~~
timofficer
yup exactly right, for now you'll have to do this until we do a real release
of the app and codesign it Apple

------
ivanceras
How do projects like this gets funded?

~~~
lgas
What makes you think there is funding involved?

~~~
ivanceras
I have something similar to this, that I haven't opensourced it yet. I'm
thinking of ways to get funding when I opensource the project. Here's what it
looks like [https://curtain-ui.herokuapp.com/?/new](https://curtain-
ui.herokuapp.com/?/new)

------
contrahax
I made something similar a while ago (pre-electron):
[https://github.com/contra/smog](https://github.com/contra/smog)

I published some modules along with it that made the process a lot easier.
Maybe you can use some of them to make your life easier with mongotron :)
Editing/inserting documents was a pain but it's all there if you want to yank
it.

------
sergiotapia
Can this connect to remote databases? I would love to use this to connect to
my Meteor app's database.

~~~
timofficer
absolutely you can connect to remote database. In the connection manager
(cmd-o) click the 'Create' button, enter the remote address to your database
in the host field and the port, username, password etc.. let me know if you
have any issues

------
cjbprime
Looks good! There are some "apps built with Electron" lists you could add this
to (like the one on the frontpage of electron.atom.io).

~~~
timofficer
yea great idea, thanks! I'll submit a PR and see if the Electron guys will add
it.

------
skimmas
seems the edit document is not implemented yet. Other than that would start
using this today. great little project.

~~~
timofficer
yea edit document is a very new feature I'm just starting to work on, one of
the last couple of things I'm hoping to finish up before a v1 release.

------
impostervt
Great name.

~~~
timofficer
thanks!

------
btzll
150mb? Am I the only one who thinks the size is ridiculous?

That's what you get when you build desktop applications using web
technologies.

~~~
timofficer
Yea that's definitely a down side to using Electron. Looks like around 130mb
is the expected size for an Electron app.

[https://github.com/atom/electron/issues/2003](https://github.com/atom/electron/issues/2003)

~~~
timofficer
although looking at the Slack app (which is built on Electron) it's only 18mb,
so maybe I just need to look into slimming down the build.

